# Any Chance Of Mr Wajs Re-doing A Carribean Styler?



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

wouldnt have to be a frontloader, but to look close in size and shape - style. I am a bit annoyed his current divers a sub clonish and not 70's styles like the old caribbeans. If he could offer a new made caribean hommage he's gonna sell shed loads fore sure mail order on the internet a bit like doxa's re-invention.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

w.h.s said:


> wouldnt have to be a frontloader, but to look close in size and shape - style. I am a bit annoyed his current divers a sub clonish and not 70's styles like the old caribbeans. If he could offer a new made caribean hommage he's gonna sell shed loads fore sure mail order on the internet a bit like doxa's re-invention.


If you look at the ID 3077 and the Cougar, there are design clues from the bygone age, e.g. the hands and the diver on the caseback. However, I would agree with what you say about the Caribbeans being better than the current crop. As for Albert Wajs, I wouldn't bet on him re-releasing a Caribbean any time soon. However, Doxa intend to re-issue a monobloc Caribbean-type diver in the future. Search the Doxa forum over at WUS if you like.


----------

